# Zaino Z8 worth it??



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

Right im not planning on Using any other Zaino stuff Just yet, need to get my paint tip top first, but i do go to a few car shows in the summer and want something to give me that little bit extra on the stand. Will Z8 do this? and if so whats the best way to use it on Black and Imperial Blue?


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Z8 on Black is awesome and on Imperial blue it makes the flake pop like nothing else!

I used it on Saturday on a Fiesta ST and the weekend before on a Porsche Cayenne.

Get it :thumb:

Usage - Spray it on and wipe it off - that's it. Remember the number 1 rule of Zaino - a little goes a LONG way!


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Zaino Z8 + Black Metallic Paint =


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

I've just bought some and will be trying out tonight so will let you know tomorrow. From what I've read it seems to be the bees knees


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

Ordered mine from Pro Deatailing today hope it don't take to long as id like it by the weekend lol


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

I have also succumbed to the Z thing. Had my debit card too handy I'm afraid.

Have now got the Z2 Pro, Z6, Z8 and the ZFX curing additive. Am presently finishing a black Boxster and am very pleased with the Z2 so far. Also plan to give it 3 coats of Z2 followed by a final treatment of Z8. Looking forward to posting that one up.

The Z is looking good.

As with the vast vast majority of LSP chemicals, it is only the chemical in contact with the paint that is going to bond so any excess is waste. So, yes only use a little but then that is not really news - it's the norm.:thumb:


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Sorry to thread hi-jack here, but being a newbie, I'm not really sure what the Z8 product is, or any of the others tbh, but everyone seems to mention them at some point.

What's so good about them? And this Z8 that alot of people seem to use, it sounds like this doesn't give a lasting effect?


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Mother-Goose said:


> Sorry to thread hi-jack here, but being a newbie, I'm not really sure what the Z8 product is, or any of the others tbh, but everyone seems to mention them at some point.
> 
> What's so good about them? And this Z8 that alot of people seem to use, it sounds like this doesn't give a lasting effect?


Basically zaino is a slighlty more expensive range than others but in terms of performance it should be 5 times as expensive as it actually is!

Here is neil's excellent guide to zaino:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=30674


----------



## Pro-detailing (Jul 6, 2006)

Gandi said:


> Ordered mine from Pro Deatailing today hope it don't take to long as id like it by the weekend lol


Hello Gandi It is on it way to you already.
Thanks for the order too !

Nico :thumb:


----------



## Pro-detailing (Jul 6, 2006)

I've said it many times before but I'll say it again !!!

Z8 is without doubt the single best detailing product I have ever used. The visual boost it gives has to be seen to be believed and the durability of Z8 on it's own is also very impressive... It goes absolutely miles as well.

With the fact it's just got about 25% cheaper it's definately worth it, but is was worth it before!!!

Nico :thumb:


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

I ordered it from Advanced car products, but they're out of stock, god knows when its gonna get here, wish I ordered it from pro-detailing!!


----------



## Pro-detailing (Jul 6, 2006)

N8KOW said:


> I ordered it from Advanced car products, but they're out of stock, god knows when its gonna get here, wish I ordered it from pro-detailing!!


And it's still about £24 from them isn't it?

Nick


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

Pro-detailing said:


> And it's still about £24 from them isn't it?
> 
> Nick


Yea it's £26 with PnP


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

SURFERROSA said:


> I have also succumbed to the Z thing. Had my debit card too handy I'm afraid.
> 
> Have now got the Z2 Pro, Z6, Z8 and the ZFX curing additive. Am presently finishing a black Boxster and am very pleased with the Z2 so far. Also plan to give it 3 coats of Z2 followed by a final treatment of Z8. Looking forward to posting that one up.
> 
> ...


Not bad for a teacher here's hoping Maralyn dont find you massaging a car in your spare time will think your competely nuts :thumb:


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Pro-detailing said:


> I've said it many times before but I'll say it again !!!
> 
> Z8 is without doubt the single best detailing product I have ever used. The visual boost it gives has to be seen to be believed and the durability of Z8 on it's own is also very impressive... It goes absolutely miles as well.
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more, me and Rob (Gleam Machine) were discussing this very point today, it is one of the very few LSP's that actually does add something to well prep'd paint


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Is this ok to use on top of Super Natural?


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Is this ok to use on top of Super Natural?


Yes davekg has done so, but once you;ve pplied Z8 you can't then do the opposite and apply supernatural on top of Z8!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks mate - I assume I can keep topping up with Z8 though, like a QD?


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

yeah.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Is this ok to use on top of Super Natural?


Z8 adds something to all lsp's in my opinion.:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

I am out in the US at the moment and linked up today with a fellow DW member gmblack3, who gladly did a small demo on the Zaino products and the results that I saw were amazing, I have bought a good selection of the Zaino products off him and am looking forward to trying them at home when I get back.

The Z8 and the Z-AIO look like cracking products to me............


----------



## Slewey (Feb 13, 2008)

Anyone tried the Z-8 next to CG Blitz for example?
I see the Z-8 alot compared with Meg's UQD, but that's more like a QD, while the Z-8 en Blitz are more spray sealants?


----------



## deej (Jun 18, 2006)

Pro-detailing said:


> I've said it many times before but I'll say it again !!!
> 
> Z8 is without doubt the single best detailing product I have ever used. The visual boost it gives has to be seen to be believed and the durability of Z8 on it's own is also very impressive... It goes absolutely miles as well.
> 
> ...


Second this, superb product :thumb:


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Yep agree with all the above, it's a awesome product. It definately adds a coat of bling.



> Anyone tried the Z-8 next to CG Blitz for example?
> I see the Z-8 alot compared with Meg's UQD, but that's more like a QD, while the Z-8 en Blitz are more spray sealants?


Z-8 is quite different to Blitz. I see Blitz as a liquid wax as opposed to a spray sealant. The Blitz gives an inital wetness that you don't always get with sealants but the finish definately doesn't last as long. The Z-8 seems to look better the day after!

Megs Ultimate QD (or Synthetic detailer #135 from the trade range) is closer to Z6, which is really a QD on steroids. I'm a massive fan of the #135 & UQD as it adds quite a bit of protection and a definate slickness between washes. I mist that on whilst drying and it leaves a lovely finish. The Zaino Z6 does the same from my limited testing of the product definately reviving that just sealed finish.

The Zaino range to me personally and us as resellers are still new products but I'm loving re-visiting and trying out the whole range.


----------



## RS4 (Jul 17, 2007)

*Wax On Top Z8*



rmorgan84 said:


> Yes davekg has done so, but once you;ve pplied Z8 you can't then do the opposite and apply supernatural on top of Z8!


I have put mystery on top of Z8 with no problem after the Z8 had been on a couple of months, then put Z8 on after the wax had cured for couple of days.

I also put Z8 on top of 2 coats of raceglaze and on top of 2 coats of supernatural on dif cars, but have always left the wax to cure a day or so.

The Z8 has left all three different waxes with a noticeable enhancement


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

CleanYourCar said:


> Yep agree with all the above, it's a awesome product. It definately adds a coat of bling.
> 
> Z-8 is quite different to Blitz. I see Blitz as a liquid wax as opposed to a spray sealant. The Blitz gives an inital wetness that you don't always get with sealants but the finish definately doesn't last as long. The Z-8 seems to look better the day after!


:thumb:

Very dense liquid the Blitz and it reminds me a bit like the Xpress wax. Z8 lasts longer, it's slicker and smells miles better than the Blitz


----------



## Deano_2104 (Dec 3, 2007)

just got some Zaino last week and its awesome stuff 

bought z2 ZFX Z6 and Z8 

tried Z8 ontop of some BOS and looks awesome


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Used Z8 for the first time today on a Dark Blue BMW - Noticable Difference on top of Supernatural > also on my Black Ford - Now this had WOW factor !! The difference was unbelievable - the depth of gloss and sharpness of reflection of colours was just - Wow !

Done 50 miles since application so there is a small amount of dust on surface - Q) is it ok to Z6 on top of Z8 ? 
or apply more Z8 tomorrow ?

TIA


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

RS4 said:


> I have put mystery on top of Z8 with no problem after the Z8 had been on a couple of months, then put Z8 on after the wax had cured for couple of days.
> 
> I also put Z8 on top of 2 coats of raceglaze and on top of 2 coats of supernatural on dif cars, but have always left the wax to cure a day or so.
> 
> The Z8 has left all three different waxes with a noticeable enhancement


If it had been on for a couple of months then it might have worn off, or if you had been topping it up etc then you may have actually applied wax on top of it but if it properly bonded is a different matter!


----------



## Pro-detailing (Jul 6, 2006)

alanjo99 said:


> Used Z8 for the first time today on a Dark Blue BMW - Noticable Difference on top of Supernatural > also on my Black Ford - Now this had WOW factor !! The difference was unbelievable - the depth of gloss and sharpness of reflection of colours was just - Wow !
> 
> Done 50 miles since application so there is a small amount of dust on surface - Q) is it ok to Z6 on top of Z8 ?
> or apply more Z8 tomorrow ?
> ...


You would definately be ok to use Z-6 on top on Z8, Z6 is more of a cleaner which is probably best if you've got dust on there.... No harm at all in Z8 'ing again after the Z6 though!!

Nick


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Pro-detailing said:


> You would definately be ok to use Z-6 on top on Z8, Z6 is more of a cleaner which is probably best if you've got dust on there.... No harm at all in Z8 'ing again after the Z6 though!!
> 
> Nick


Cheers Nick

Even the missus (future missus - whateva) noticed the sparkle - so it must be good stuff


----------



## Slewey (Feb 13, 2008)

CleanYourCar said:


> Yep agree with all the above, it's a awesome product. It definately adds a coat of bling.
> 
> Z-8 is quite different to Blitz. I see Blitz as a liquid wax as opposed to a spray sealant. The Blitz gives an inital wetness that you don't always get with sealants but the finish definately doesn't last as long. The Z-8 seems to look better the day after!
> 
> ...


Thanks Tim!

Just placed a order for some Clearkote with you. Next will definitely be some Zaino!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Z8 is out of stock at CYC  

Tim  - when will you have some more in please?


----------



## sxid (Jan 19, 2008)

^ Ditto , out of stock again


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Got some from Zaino direct. Not sure if it was worth it on a white car really, it's impossible to tell where it's being applied and it doesn't seem to make much of a difference at all. I'm guessing it's because it's a non metallic colour?


----------



## mellowfellow (Jul 11, 2009)

good vid here. 



also i would love to know the difference ( if any ) in the chemistry between zaino z-8 and AG EGP.


----------



## chris'svr6 (May 17, 2006)

Another vote for the Z8 here, it's already been said a hundred times, but this stuff is awesome, it can't be fully explained, but it just add's something to the finish, sort of a wetness to the finish, smells great, and feels silky smooth. I use it after all my details....i'll post up the pic of it on the Caymen S i did today, the slickest silver i've ever seen.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Nope, it 'replaces' the finish :lol:


----------



## Alex-Clio (Oct 9, 2008)

RussZS said:


> Nope, it 'replaces' the finish :lol:


How dya mean Russ?


----------



## GTiHigh (May 7, 2009)

RussZS said:


> Nope, it 'replaces' the finish :lol:


you been watching another thread by any chance.. :lol:

*edited *

How does Z8 compare with Dodo Red Mist ? 
I use RM myself but both seem to be getting rave reviews


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

Anyone know who has stock of Z8 just now?


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

RussZS said:


> Nope, it 'replaces' the finish :lol:


Can see this happening alot on here now, people reading that thread and now believing that is the issue. Apart from the fact that nothing has been said for thr last 2 years.


----------



## Fastmonkey (Aug 4, 2006)

GTiHigh said:


> How does Z8 compare with Dodo Red Mist ?
> I use RM myself but both seem to be getting rave reviews


Interested to hear views on this 2, i was really impressed with Redmist when using........


----------



## duncyboy (May 31, 2009)

Fastmonkey said:


> Interested to hear views on this 2, i was really impressed with Redmist when using........


I'd be interested in any views on these two also.

I used Red Mist for the first time last weekend and was really pleased with the results. Been tipping it down all week and the beading/protection's been excellent too.


----------



## pritesh (Mar 6, 2009)

Just wondering how much is ZFX actually needed when using Z2? Would I still get results by just using Z2 on its own without using the ZFX?


----------



## clarkie34 (Jan 27, 2008)

I have both the Red Mist and Z8.

The Z8 is a doddle to use,spray on spread and buff.

Where as the Red Mist is a pain in the back side to buff off.Only used it once and dont think i will again.

Z8 every time for me.


----------



## GTiHigh (May 7, 2009)

clarkie34 said:


> I have both the Red Mist and Z8.
> 
> The Z8 is a doddle to use,spray on spread and buff.
> 
> ...


Strange, I found RM a doddle. Can you possibly try it again and report back with a comparison v's Z8.
To apply RM it's literaly a case of spray a small amount on a small area at a time - wipe then buff... If you leave it on for too long before buffing you will then find it a pain in the ****.


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

my z8 usage  i love it.


----------



## Charley Farley (Jul 8, 2009)

s2kpaul said:


> my z8 usage  i love it.


Flamin enry that is awesome bud!


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

s2kpaul said:


> my z8 usage  i love it.





Charley Farley said:


> Flamin enry that is awesome bud!


Agreed - stunning finish :thumb:

--
--

I have both RM and Z8. I love both for different reasons. The speed of use of RM is great for when you are in a hurry, Z8 is just so nice to use - full stop! Never mind the finish! In use for me, the RM gave better beading (just), but the Z8 seemed that little bit brighter in finish. But there really is not much in it. Red Mist can take a bit of practice to get the finish streak free. Z8 is very easy to get a great finish. My best mate could just not get on with RM at first - took him ages to get used to it, but loves it now after a bit of practice :thumb:


----------



## copperman05 (Oct 1, 2008)

I have been using Z8 for a while now and rate it very highly, one of the few detailing products I will continue to purchase regularly. More recently I've been using Optimum Opti-Seal and OCW, when using Z8 with these products its effect is somewhat less obvious and therefore perhaps testamount to the high gloss finish of OS + OCW. Z8 to me has a hard time beating it.

I still continue to use it however as it does add some protection between washes.


----------

